# Brazo robotico



## danielec (Mar 9, 2008)

Construi un brazo robotico pero tengo un problemilla ya que cuando hago que baje el brazo completo este baja muy rapido debido al peso del mismo, habia pensado en ponerle un resorte que me sostenga el peso pero se me traba el motor y no gira queria saber como podia solucionar este problema....( estoy utilizando motores dc de impresora)


........... gracias......


----------



## ciri (Mar 9, 2008)

lo que te puedo recomendar es que le armes una redución al moto con un par de engranajes, vas a perder un poco de velocidad, pero va a generar más fuerza, y va a ser u poco mas estable..

o sino otro metodo que se puede emplear es que al eje del motor le coloques un tornillo sin fin que haga jirar un engranaje pegado al "codo" del brazo de esa manera, no se va a transmitir la fuerza del brazo al motor, solo del motor al brazo... (Engranaje helicoidal de Leonardo)







http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engranajes


----------



## robotronics (Mar 12, 2008)

tiene razon ciri, creo que lo mas logico es usar un tornillo sin fin, yo realice un brazo mecánico similar al tuyo y use un sinfin que un lector de CD y lo coloque en el angulo de la redondela del dibujo.....es util para la fuerza y el torque del motor.

Saludos y exito


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 12, 2008)

cambia tu motor por un motor a pasos este tipo de motores no giraran hasta que tu le indiques asi te ahorras todo el embrollo de los engranes


----------



## ciri (Mar 13, 2008)

Gradmaster dijo:
			
		

> cambia tu motor por un motor a pasos este tipo de motores no giraran hasta que tu le indiques asi te ahorras todo el embrollo de los engranes



No tiene nada que ver, porque con el sistema, que le mencione antes al desconectar al brazo de la alimentación se queda en su posición final, sostenido por los engranajes, si pones solo el PAP, al desconectarlo se desploma (no creo que sea muy lindo ver como se cae tu trabajo y hasta se puede llegar a romper algo), y no me refiero a desconectarlo con intensión, sino por alguna falla..


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Puede ponerle contrapesos tambien. Yo una vez hice una webcam que giraba para todos lados con dos PaP, y tuve el mismo problema. Le puse un par de contrapesos y gané una estabilidad muy grande 



Salu2!


----------



## ciri (Mar 18, 2008)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Puede ponerle contrapesos tambien. Yo una vez hice una webcam que giraba para todos lados con dos PaP, y tuve el mismo problema. Le puse un par de contrapesos y gané una estabilidad muy grande
> Salu2!



Si es una de las posibilidades, pero en un brazo robótico tambien cuenta la inercia!1.. si pones mucho contrapeso la energía potencial que gana el brazo al desplazarse puede jugar en contra a la hora de detenerse y queres buscar exactitud..


----------



## robotronics (Mar 20, 2008)

lo otro es colocar un servomotor, el cual conserva el torque aunque este quieto.....


----------



## ciri (Mar 20, 2008)

robotronics dijo:
			
		

> lo otro es colocar un servomotor, el cual conserva el torque aunque este quieto.....



Claro, eso se suele utilizar mucho para aeromodelismo por ejemplo!. hay que ver la libertar de movimiento que quiere darle, porque los servos suelen estar limitados a 180 grados..


----------



## robotronics (Mar 22, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> robotronics dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, hay servos que vienen limitados a 180 grados, pero a veces los desarmas y le sacas el tope mecanico que tienen y lo dejas de 360°


----------



## ciri (Mar 23, 2008)

robotronics dijo:
			
		

> Si, hay servos que vienen limitados a 180 grados, pero a veces los desarmas y le sacas el tope mecanico que tienen y lo dejas de 360°



si, si eso es así, pero ya hay que meterle mano..


----------



## Meta (Mar 26, 2008)

danielec dijo:
			
		

> holas a todooos, construi un brazo robotico pero tengo un problemilla ya que cuando hago k baje el brazo completo este baja muy rapido debido al peso del mismo, habia pensado en ponerle un resorte k me sostenga el peso pero se me traba el motor y no gira queria saber como podia solucionar este problema....( estoy utilizando motores dc de impresora)
> 
> 
> ........... gracias......



Para este tipos de cosas se usan motores con reductoras que aguantan kilos de peso, pueden ser de 1kg, 8kg, etc...

Esos motores son costosos, lo dejo claro.

No creo que tu brazo pese más de 1.5kg, con peso al agarrar algo quizás si.






Enlace:
http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_información.php?products_id=373


----------



## gabriel_aa (Mar 27, 2008)

hola vi lo de tu brazo
yo le pondria un cilindro hidraulico lo cual lo accionaria con una bomba de engranajes de 2l (esta bombita es pequeña en tamaño), pero con la cual podes controlar mucha fuerza, el cilindro que uses tampoco tiene que tener mucho recorrido que tampoco necesitas eso; bueno el comando de la bomba al cilindro se lo haces por medio de un comando simple con una electrovalvula .
espero te sirva chau


----------



## gabriel_aa (Mar 27, 2008)

sabes estuve leyendo las respuestas estoy convencido que lo mejor que podes hacer y que te de mucha utilidad es poner un cilindro hidraulico ( algo de 10 cm de recorrido), una bomba de 2l ( a engranajes) y un comando simples pilotado con una electrovalvula esto te va a quedar mejor ;con esta misma bomba podes mover todo el brazo.
chau espero te sirva


----------



## ciri (Mar 27, 2008)

el tema del cilindro, es que tenes que pensar en todo el equipo para hacerlo funcionar..

pero si lo tenes.. no es mala la idea..


----------



## Meta (Mar 27, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> el tema del cilindro, es que _tienes_ que pensar en todo el equipo para hacerlo funcionar..
> 
> pero si lo _tienes_.. no es mala la idea..



Lo del cilindro lo veo un poco complicado. Si te sale bien pues adelante y nos enseña unas fotos nuevas.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Definitivamente apuesto al  Sin fin, encima te sirve de freno, tenes una multiplicadora, porque no se quien dijo de usar un motor derecho pecho, eso lo eh visto pero con espejitos de Scaner para boliches yo creo que con un poco de peso no funciona.

Drix Esa firma que tenes es igual o mas molesto que por lo que protestas. Aparte que te hace el piquetero. juaaa. Saludos


----------



## ciri (Mar 28, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> ciri dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que quede claro, yo apuesto por el sin fin!.. lo del cilindro no es mala idea pero no fue mia..


----------



## gabriel_aa (Mar 28, 2008)

mira el sin fin no es mala idea para nada; el tema es el desgaste de el mismo por rozamientos  mas si al brazo le das un uso constante, haber me explico mejor, si a este brazo le das una utilidad real el tema de una reductora te va a traer inconvenientes a mediano plazo ese inconveniente es desgaste por rozamiento te digoesto porque en ese tamaño de reductoras en el mercado no vas a encontrar la caja que en su mecanismo interior de tornillo y engranages sean  de metal , sino seran de plastico
la hidraulica no es complicada y para ese tipo de trabajo es mas efectiva si queres mas velos con mucha pero mucha mas resistencia a las cargas tanto estaticas como dinamicas


----------



## gabriel_aa (Mar 28, 2008)

yo estoy dispuesto a yudarlos en este tema en lo quedeseen asta les hago los dibujos de como ponerlos,canalizarlos y que elementos usar saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 28, 2008)

En toda mecánica hay desgastes, sólo que con menos mecánicas hallarás menos errores.


----------



## gabriel_aa (Mar 28, 2008)

Meta : estoy de acuerdo con eso , sin duda alguna; todo tiene sesgastes logicos de usos algunas cosas mas que otras de pendiendo directamente del campo donde se le de esa utilidad, yo pienso que los automatismos deven ser lo mas simple posible con la mayor eficiencia
 sabes ya que estamos te hago una pregunta traida de los pelos. Mira yo estoy tratando de hacer un caudalimetro  sabes necesitaria saber de donde puedo conseguir un circuito de un tacometro de 4 digitos  ( pero que funcione .....jajajajjajaja ) me gaste un monton de dinero en cosas que no andan  asi que me uni a la gente que sabe ... Ustedes


----------



## robotronics (Mar 28, 2008)

Miren creo que para lograr un mejor resultado en conjunto, nuestro amigo del proyecto Danielec debiera especificar que es lo que desea realizar con el brazo escribir, tomar una pieza, soldar, etc..

Alli recién podremos mejorar su proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## gca (Mar 28, 2008)

Tambien estan los actuadores neumaticos, simples de manejar, salvo el costo porque aca no podes usar una bomba de engranajes sino un compresor bastante mas caro , en fin el sin fin es la idea mas sencilla y economica.


----------



## electron (Abr 3, 2008)

Unos amigos construyeron un brazo robótico y tenían el mismo problema, la solución fué muy simple. Dices que los motores que usas son de impresora, bien, si observas cuidadosamente la impresora notarás que los piñones que usan son grandes, permiten una gran reducción de velocidad, que es lo que tienes que hacer, sin embargo, si quieres que el brazo levante un peso  adicional, deberías pensar en utilizar motores paso a paso, ya que junto con una buena piñonería, tendrías una resistencia natural, dada solo por el sistema mecánico empleado.


----------



## ciri (Abr 3, 2008)

en fin una reducción....


----------



## FransixcoVII (May 5, 2008)

me gustaria construir un brazo robotico, pero tengo problemas para el diseño mecanico, ya que me es muy dificil conseguir servomotores donde vivo. Quisiera saber si alguien tiene como diseñar un servo a partir de motores  de 12vcc. 
Tambien he desarmado una impresora Epson que estaba en desuso para sacar de alli los motores pero me encontre con la muchas dudas como ser la tensión de alimentacio y si este posee el torque nesesario para mover las otras piezas.


----------



## tosargen (May 15, 2008)

Hola, lo que te puedo sugerir es que emplees un sin fin, ademas que por la foto que muestras el material del brazo debe ser de aluminio o algo por el estilo, lo que debes utilizar es fibra de vidrio
saludos


----------



## LORD KSPER (Nov 21, 2008)

Saludos

Tengo un monton de motores paso a paso y de continua, 
me gustaria armarme un juguetito para mi peque

podrias compartir aunque sea el diseño de la electronica, 

te lo agradezco


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 24, 2009)

redución al moto con un par de engranajes, vas a perder un poco de velocidad, pero va a generar más fuerza, y va a ser u poco mas estable..


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola
Danielec podrias decir como hiciste la parte mecanica y electronica, como lo controlas? Tengo un proyecto del colegio voy a ver si puedo armar uno ops: , toda la ayuda bienvenida  , Saludos


----------



## mustang (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola, llega un poco tarde, ( un poco mas de un año ) pero por si puede servir ahi va.Tengo algo de experiencia en programación de robots industriales de hasta 6 ejes y por lo que he podido observar en su mecanica todos ( Fanuc, ABB, Kuka, etc etc ) llevan unas contrapesos para compensar el brazo de palanca y que el servo solo tenga que ocuparse de manipular el peso que lleve en la pinza de la punta.


----------



## Oceano (Feb 24, 2010)

asanchez dijo:
			
		

> hola!
> 
> me gustaria hacer un brazo pero no se como espero y me ayuden.
> saludos


Ves a esta web para ver cómo programar un brazo robot. A falta de brazo, puedes simularlo:

http://sites.google.com/site/proyectosroboticos



gabriel_aa dijo:


> yo estoy dispuesto a yudarlos en este tema en lo quedeseen asta les hago los dibujos de como ponerlos,canalizarlos y que elementos usar saludos


Aquí tienes un ejemplo para construir un brazo mecánico muy esencial....

http://sites.google.com/site/proyectosroboticos/fabricar-brazo-robot


----------



## gclement (Feb 24, 2010)

danielec:  yo construi en noveno año para el proyecto tecnologico de fin de año un brazo robotico. El cuerpo del mismo estaba hecho con rayos de bicicleta soldados con bronce, lo cual me otorgaba un peso final bastante bajo. Con respecto al problema que tenes, yo tambien lo tuve. Al mismo lo resolvi colocando una reduccion mayor a la que estaba usando en ese momento, y lo que mas ayudo a la resolucion del problema fue la implementacion de contrapesos colocados detras del punto de apoyo del brazo. Los mismos estaban contituidos de unas especies de arandelas de plomo que fundi yo mismo y las cuales se podia modificar su recorrido en base al peso que tenga que manejar el brazo.


----------



## calillon (May 10, 2014)

hola que tal en este momento me encuentro tambien realizando un brazo robotico de 1 grado de libertad,pero este debe levantar una carga de 4kg,no se si puedan ayudarme a elegir un motor dc apropiado para este brazo,se los agradeseria demasiado.un saludo.


----------



## Yetrox (May 27, 2014)

calillon dijo:


> hola que tal en este momento me encuentro tambien realizando un brazo robotico de 1 grado de libertad,pero este debe levantar una carga de 4kg,no se si puedan ayudarme a elegir un motor dc apropiado para este brazo,se los agradeseria demasiado.un saludo.





calillon con un Motorreductor Torque 4Kg/cm, eso si tienes que elegir las revoluciones, si vas a trabajar movimientos de precisión el mas adecuado es el S330114 MOTOR DC REDUCTOR 12V 81 RPM.

http://www.superrobotica.com/motoresdc.htm


----------



## Mojado (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola   no se elegi bien el Topic pero ahi va, me quiero hacer un brazo robotico estuve pispeando este circuito
http://320volt.com/en/atmel-8051-uln2003-ile-robot-kol-icin-step-motor-tasarimi/

me parecio facil y ademas los materiales los tengo a todos, pero me surgio una duda respecto a la alimemtacion y el
7805 donde irina en el PCB?


----------

